# BRITISH HUSSAR (BP Tanker)



## tanker

Another piece of my artwork : BRITISH HUSSAR one of sixth sisters: B.BOMBARDIER-B.CAVALIER-B.GRENADIER-B. GUARDSMAN-and B:LANCER.
all built in England by various yard. BRITISH HUSSAR (John Brown & Co Clydebank) 32251 Tgross. in 1962.
A great series of TK.


----------



## Fairfield

Absolutely superb!! However,I must take you to task over their yards of building-HUSSAR,BOMBARDIER and GUARDSMAN all Scottish built by John Brown,Stephen and Fairfield respectively-the others I/ll give to England!!!
At school I had a friend whose father was connected to BP and I was able to visit these 3 ships when they were building.


----------



## tanker

I think that the visit was a very good day for you!!!!


----------



## gadgee

Never served on these although I remember hearing that the accommodation was very good - officers that is.


----------

